# سؤال أسعي لأجابته



## Kiril (23 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام و نعمة يا اخوتي
صدقوني مش عارف اسأل في اي قسم 
سامحوني لو مش مكانه

لدي صديقة ارثوذكسية روسية , تزوجت ببروتستانتي ( في كنيسة ارثوذكسية ) 
أخبرها انه سيصبح ارثوذكسي , لكنه لم يفعل

حياتهم اصبحت تعيسة للعديد من الاسباب اخرها اختلاف الملة

هل يحل طلاقها منه ؟


----------



## aymonded (23 نوفمبر 2014)

طبعاً ولو اني مش مقتنع بموضوع الجواز من أولها قبل اتفاق واضح وصريح بين الطرفين مش من جهة تغيير ملة، لأ من جهة المحبة والالتزام كل واحد نحو الآخر، بس انا عايز افهم حاجة مهمة، هل انفصالهم علشان كده فقط !!!! والا في حاجة تانية !!!! واشمعنى يعني اتفقت بعد الجواز يتم التغيير !!! وليه من البداية كان الهدف التغيير !!!​


----------



## تيمو (23 نوفمبر 2014)

اختلاف ملة؟؟؟ 

يا راجل خلّيهم يستهدوا بالله ويصلّوا علنبي 

آسف للمزاح، بس صدقاً إختلاف الملّة لا يجب أن يكون سبباً للطلاق لأننا جميعاً واحد بالمسيح.


----------



## peace_86 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*لماذا أصبحت حياتها تعيسة؟؟؟

هو مسيحي بروتستانتي.. مش ملحد ولا مسلم ولا يهودي..

يعني من نفس الإيمان والعقيدة.. 
ولو أني اختلف مع البروتستانت الإنجيليين في بعض النقاط.. لكن في النهاية يجمعنا دم المسيح الذي قبلناه وآمنا به.

لو كانت هي مهتمة جداً بالأرثوذكسية لتزوجت واحد أرثوذكسي وخلاص.. من الأول يعني*


----------



## Kiril (23 نوفمبر 2014)

اسباب كتير جعلت حياتهم تعيسة , التصرفات المشاعر , عدم القدرة ع الانجاب ( من جهته )
الفكرة , انه وعدها بأنه يصبح ارثوذكسي مثلها لكن لم يفي بوعده

الملة اخر شيئ في قائمة مشاكلهم
لكن هل سيحل لها الزواج بعد طلاقها ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*هو سهل اوى كده نبنى بيت 
وفجأه كده مش قادرين نكمل مع بعض فيلا نهده 
الزواج هو سر مقدس بين اتنين 
المشكله فى تفكيرنا واختياراتنا الغلط 
على فكره تتجوز عادى بعد الطلاق لو هو ده كل اللى يهمها 
لأننا للأسف احنا مش معترفين بالجواز البروستانتى 
وهما مش معترفين بالجواز الارثوذوكسى 
 والاتنين مش معترفين بالجواز الكاثوليكى امتى نتوحد علشان 
الحاجات دى تبطل ونبقى كلنا واحد 
*


----------



## aymonded (23 نوفمبر 2014)

طب سؤال مهم جداً علشان تبقى الإجابة صح: هما اتجوزوا ازاي، يعني في أنهي كنيسة (قبطية والا روسية) ووافقوا انهم يتجوزوا وهما مختلفين !!!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

Kiril قال:


> سلام و نعمة يا اخوتي
> صدقوني مش عارف اسأل في اي قسم
> سامحوني لو مش مكانه
> 
> ...



*إتجوزت أرثوذكسى ؟؟؟

دول فى أنهو بلد إتجوزوا ؟؟

__________________________

المايك معاك

:big4:


​*


----------



## Kiril (24 نوفمبر 2014)

اتجوزوا في كنيسة روسية ارثوذكسية بالولايات المتحدة


----------



## تيمو (24 نوفمبر 2014)

هلا الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية عامةً لا تُدقق كثيراً في موضوع اختلاف الطوائف ، ولا أظن أن هذا سبباً كافياً للإنفصال. ولكن بحسب ما أعرفه أن أميركا الزواج المدني أهم من الزواج الكنسي وهو المعترف به بالنسبة للدولة، والطلاق بالعادة يتم بسهولة إذا كان اتفاق بين الأطراف. هيك أعتقد ومش متأكد.

بالنسبة لزواجها ثانيةً، بالنسبة للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية (بحسب الكنيسة الشرقية) عادي مسموح الزواج بعد الطلاق، وممكن الكنيسة تعطيهم إطلاق حال ويا دار ما دخلك شر. أعتقد أن القانون البيزنطي ساري على جميع الكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية (ولا اعرف بالنسبة للمشرقية = الأقباط).


----------



## aymonded (24 نوفمبر 2014)

طب تمام طالما اتجوزوا في الولايات المتحدة أعتقد أن الطلاق سهل والزواج برضو مش صعب للدرجة ....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> هلا الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية عامةً لا تُدقق كثيراً في موضوع اختلاف الطوائف ، ولا أظن أن هذا سبباً كافياً للإنفصال. ولكن بحسب ما أعرفه أن أميركا الزواج المدني أهم من الزواج الكنسي وهو المعترف به بالنسبة للدولة، والطلاق بالعادة يتم بسهولة إذا كان اتفاق بين الأطراف. هيك أعتقد ومش متأكد.
> 
> بالنسبة لزواجها ثانيةً، بالنسبة للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية (بحسب الكنيسة الشرقية) عادي مسموح الزواج بعد الطلاق، وممكن الكنيسة تعطيهم إطلاق حال ويا دار ما دخلك شر. أعتقد أن القانون البيزنطي ساري على جميع الكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية (ولا اعرف بالنسبة للمشرقية = الأقباط).





aymonded قال:


> طب تمام طالما اتجوزوا في الولايات المتحدة أعتقد أن الطلاق سهل والزواج برضو مش صعب للدرجة ....



*إنتم مش واخدين بالكم

هو السؤال إيه ؟؟

هل يحل طلاقهما ؟؟

يحل  ​*


----------



## grges monir (25 نوفمبر 2014)

الكنيسة الاثوذكسية المصرية لا علاقة لها بهذا الزواج 
مادام لم يحدث داخل جدرانها 
فلا تستطيع ان تقول ان يحل لها ام لا يحل لان هذا الجواز فى نظرها اصلا غير موجود


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 نوفمبر 2014)

يا مثبت العقل ---
اهى حجج و مخارج


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2014)

طالما هو غير قادر على الانجاب وهى مكنتش تعرف بده قبل الجواز تقدر تعمل بطلان جواز


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتم مش واخدين بالكم
> 
> هو السؤال إيه ؟؟
> 
> ...



أنا واخد بالي، بس موضوع يحل والا لا يحل
مش احنا الي هانقولها أكيد، ولا هانقررها هما اللي يشوفوا
اصل الكلام مش هايبقى له معنى طالما هما من الأساس
مش عايشين حياة سليمة من البداية والله وأعلم مشاكلهم ايه
فمين فينا يقدر يقرر ايه اللي يحل واللي مش يحل ليهم !!!
والمسيح الرب نفسه سأل نفس السؤال هل يحق للرجل أن يطلق إمرأته لأي سبب....
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أنا واخد بالي، بس موضوع يحل والا لا يحل
> مش احنا الي هانقولها أكيد، ولا هانقررها هما اللي يشوفوا
> اصل الكلام مش هايبقى له معنى طالما هما من الأساس
> مش عايشين حياة سليمة من البداية والله وأعلم مشاكلهم ايه
> ...



*أيواااااااااااااااااااااا 

هو دا الرد من الأول 

مش إحنا الل نقولوا

​*


----------

